# long awaited beginning



## Mr.Gixxer (Jan 19, 2014)

greetings all, ill try to make this short, i was introduced to masonry some 20 years ago, a young soldier in korea. I had the pleasure of working a lot of high level jobs during my tour. a civilian approached me about the fraternity, now knowing thats not how its done, but he was a ranking embassy official i had trust in. the lodge he entertained to me and 3 others wasnt even in existence. Ancient Orient lodge, sounded good after all i was in korea.  he took our money, gave us a few papers and told us when we got state side we could get the rest of what we needed. excited to get home my grandfather and uncle both now deceased were masons. sadly my uncle told me there was no such lodge all the contact numbers we'd been given were no good. it crushed me and gave me a bitter taste on the group. so i got into motorcycles joined a fine club and have done great charity work thru the years. older now im looking to continue the works but hopefully thru legitimate masonry.  im in alabama and the question lingers are black/african american men allowed to join a main stream lodge? or only Prince Hall.  I work for a cement company and we have plants all over the world and id like to be able to meet and greet good brothers in every country. ive been on this site since mid november and like the honest answers given even in a case where some agree to disagree. thanks in advance.

God bless

Mr. Gixxer


----------



## MRichard (Jan 19, 2014)

I am interested in becoming a mason as well. There are African-American masons in the mainstream lodges. Seen some on this site. I think if you find the right lodge, race probably won't be an issue.


----------



## Mr.Gixxer (Jan 19, 2014)

Great, i know in the southern states at least some they dont seem to have the recognition between the two, not so much an issue in other places. im in l.a. (Lower alabama) lol. hopefully someone will point us in the right direction. thanks for your reply


----------



## MRichard (Jan 19, 2014)

I am in the same position as you. I think I found a lodge that I am very interested in and it has a diverse membership. So I will visit soon and hope for the best.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 20, 2014)

Here are some links to show how to find which lodge to petition.  As you have learned bogus lodges exist.  Most of their members have no idea and are good men duped so don't automatically judge a man based on his affiliation.

To check bogus lodges.  http://thephylaxis.org/bogus/

The most common source of recognition is the United Grand Lodge of England.  If you travel world wide it is the simplest starting point.  Click the North America tab.   http://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges

If you decide to go Prince Hall then you'll want recognition among PHA lodges.  It works across the US.  http://www.conferenceofgrandmasterspha.org/gjlinks.asp

In states where there is recognition the two methods above "should" overlap.  Here's a map showing where there is and isn't overlap at the moment.  http://bessel.org/masrec/phamap.htm

Lodges on both sides of the divide are integrated and have been for a long time.  How integrated and for how long does depend on region.  You may have traveled to the center of downtown Metropolis and wondered if you're in a movie about the future.  You may have traveled to the stop sign at the center of Smallville and wondered if you're in a movie about the past.  If you're from either it might bias your expectations about how integrated for how long.  To the extent recognition is about race issues do not conclude it is one sided.  PHA GLs have declined or failed to respond to recognition offers in a number of instances - That's why I quoted the word "should" above.


----------



## Mr.Gixxer (Jan 20, 2014)

thanks for some direction, and as ive read on a few other sites, the race issues has its suiters on both sides. this is by far the best online forum ive seen. The links were a big help, we have plants in Europe, Asia, and South America. Alabama mainstream has some type of recognition with most if not all of them. Im originally from Birmingham, but i live about 3 hours away now with my job. Yes in a small town. As far as race ive always shown love and respect to everyone, friends of all races from Airborne School, to Ranger Battalion are still in communication on a regular bases.  Im looking forward to being able to join your fraternity.


----------

